# Furosemide



## cakeboy (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello has anyone got any experience they would care to share using Furosemide?

Would you just take it on show day?

Thanks.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> Hello has anyone got any experience they would care to share using Furosemide?
> 
> Would you just take it on show day?
> 
> Thanks.


 Avoid, much better choices than this.

Is this all you can source? Any thiazide based diuretic would be better.

Some use a combination of thiazide and aldactone but it really depends on the body and propensity to flatten out.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

cakeboy said:


> Hello has anyone got any experience they would care to share using Furosemide?
> 
> Would you just take it on show day?
> 
> Thanks.


 My dad takes it. He's 88, it's made him piss himself multiple times


----------

